# سؤال الى جميع المسيحيين



## عبدالرحمن99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى​ 
أنا عندي سؤال لأي مسيحي وهو :​ 
أنتم تقولون أن عيسى ابن مريم (عليه السلام) حامل كل ذنوبكم طيب ليش اتروحون عند البابا علشان يغفر لكم ذنوبكم:ranting:​


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

أفا ليش كذا عشرة دخلوا ولا واحد رد ............يمكن موكلهم مسيحيين يالله معليش ننتظر شويه بعد:spor2:​


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*مين عيسى ابن مريم؟*


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*و من قال اننا نطلب المغفرة من عند البابا؟ في دليل؟*


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *مين عيسى ابن مريم؟*


 
اذا انت ماتعرفه أجل مين يعرفه ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *و من قال اننا نطلب المغفرة من عند البابا؟ في دليل؟*


 
اجل وش تسوون عنده؟؟ لايكون بعد يقول لكم أنا وسيط بينكم وبين ربكم


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

عبدالرحمن99 قال:


> اذا انت ماتعرفه أجل مين يعرفه ههههههههههههه


 
*لا تقلي انه قصدك عيسى المذكور بالقرأن؟*

*اذا كان هو, يبقى المسيحيين ما يعرفوش شخص اسمه عيسى بالكتاب المقدس*

*تريد تسأل في المسيحية اتخدم مصطلحات مسيحية لا اسلامية*

*فاهم يا شطور؟*


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *لا تقلي انه قصدك عيسى المذكور بالقرأن؟*
> 
> *اذا كان هو, يبقى المسيحيين ما يعرفوش شخص اسمه عيسى بالكتاب المقدس*
> 
> ...


 

شوف يا شاطر اذا كان هذا ربك لازم تكون تعرف كل شي عنه سواء في اسلام أو في مسيحيه


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

عبدالرحمن99 قال:


> شوف يا شاطر اذا كان هذا ربك لازم تكون تعرف كل شي عنه سواء في اسلام أو في مسيحيه


 
لا الله الا المسيح!!!
و من قال ان عيسى ربي؟


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> لا الله الا المسيح!!!
> و من قال ان عيسى ربي؟


 
طيب مين ربك كل ماقلتلك شي قلتلي (ومن قال)


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

عبدالرحمن99 قال:


> طيب مين ربك كل ماقلتلك شي قلتلي (ومن قال)


 
الوهيم الذي هو المسيح 
هو ربي و الهي


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> الوهيم الذي هو المسيح
> هو ربي و الهي


 
طيب تقدر تقول لي وشو الـ ( الوهيم )


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

عبدالرحمن99 قال:


> طيب تقدر تقول لي وشو الـ ( الوهيم )


 
*مثل ما تسمى ربك الله (او اللات)*
*الوهيم هو الاسم الالهي باللغة العبرية*


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *مثل ما تسمى ربك الله (او اللات)*
> *الوهيم هو الاسم الالهي باللغة العبرية*


 
أولا . أنا ماسميت ربي 

ثانيا . اللات هو اسم رجل صالح كان يلت السويق للحجاج و يقدمه لهم واسمه مشتق من عمله وهو ليس اسم ربي


----------



## العاقب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *مثل ما تسمى ربك الله (او اللات)*
> *الوهيم هو الاسم الالهي باللغة العبرية*


 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

حقيقي أنا معجب بيك أوي ياروك عمال تتكلم بغير حساب 

ربنا وربكم واحد يا خبير الأديان ولكننا موحدين وأنتم مثلثين 

فكرتني بكلام عزت أندراوس الجاهل عندما قال مثل ماقلت 

ألوهيم الأسم الألهي بالغة العبرية وما ترجمتة بالعربية ؟؟؟؟أليس الله عز وجل

للأن الجميع يعلم أن الأسلام يدعو لعبادة الله الواحد الأحد *رب* موسي وعيسي أشعياء وأرمياء ونحميا و وجميع الأنبياء فلا يوجد عيب فيه ولا يدعو للشرك قالوا أنه يدعو للأله أخر 

حاشا لله

وأليك جزء من الوثيقة التي طبعتها سكرتارية الفاتيكان عام 1970 بعد مجمع الفاتيكان الثاني لشئون غير المسيحين

والتي أعترفت {بالمظالم التي وقعت علي المسلمين من الغرب ذو التربية المسيحية}

وأليك نص ماقله البابا يوحنا بولس السادس قال بعد أن أستقبل علماء مسلمين من الأزهر

*{أني أؤمن بوحده العالمين المسيحي والأسلامي اللذين يعبدان ألها واحد}*

وفي مجمع الفاتيكان الثاني(1962-1965) أصدر الأساقفة بيانا بالنص كما يلي وهاخليهالك كبيرة يمكن تشوفها


{ نري باطلا أن نتمسك مع بعض الغربين بأن الله ليس هو أله الحقيقة}

وقالوا 

{ ان الله هي الكلمة الوحيدة العربية عند المسيحين المتحدثين بالعربية للدلالة علي الله الواحد}

لو أن الله ألهنا وعظيمنا لا تعبدوة فلاما لاتدعو أسمه {ألوهيم} في الترجمة العربية بدلا من الله الظاهر أنك لا تقرئ كتابك المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*لكن بعض أصحاب التعصب الأعمي يتكلمون قبل أن يفهمون؟؟؟؟؟وان *

*شئت أقرأكتاب {عصمة الكتاب المقدس وأستحالة تحريفة} لرئيس *

*الطائفة الأنجيلية السابق القس /صموائيل مشرقي طبعة عام 1980 والذي أدان هذة التصريحات بحجج أقل مايقال عنها أنها واهية*

يا روك نحن الوحيدين الذي نعبد الله وحده علي هذة الأرض

وربنا يهديك


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

العاقب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> حقيقي أنا معجب بيك أوي ياروك عمال تتكلم بغير حساب
> 
> ...


 




مثل ماقال أخوي بعدين لو أن يسوع ابن الله لما تعذب و صلب. يسوع هو نبي كاي نبي أرسله الله عز وجل الاسلام دين حق وما من شئ شاده الا وهزمه الاسلام


----------



## نور الدين (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*


My Rock قال:



			لا الله الا المسيح!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


My Rock قال:


> *و من قال ان عيسى ربي؟*





*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


*آسف على قطع الحوار ولكن إجابتك أثارت بداخلى مجموعه أسئله , أرجو أن تتفضل علينا بالإجابه عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر :*

*فمن هو المسيح ؟*

*ولماذا تعبده ؟*

*وهل قال المسيح إعبدونى قولا صريحا فى أى فقره من فقرات كتابك الذى تقدسه ؟*

*وماذا سيحدث لو لم أعبده ؟*

*وهل قال المسيح قولا صريحا فى أى فقره من فقرات كتابك الذى تقدسه ما هو مصير وعقاب من يعرض عن عبادته ؟؟؟*


*أرجو الإجابه الموثقه بدليل صريح واضح من كتابك وصميم عقيدتك .*




*ولكم جزيل الشكر *


*تحياتى *


​


----------



## ma7aba (8 سبتمبر 2006)

> ربنا وربكم واحد يا خبير الأديان


الأخ العاقب هذه آية انتم تؤمنون بها نحن لا ربنا وربكم ليس بواحد 


> ولكننا موحدين وأنتم مثلثين


ياخبر معقول ياحبيبي أول آية بقانون الإيمان نؤمن بإله واحد


> ألوهيم الأسم الألهي بالغة العبرية وما ترجمتة بالعربية ؟؟؟؟أليس الله عز وجل


بالطبع لا بالسريانية هو الوهو وهي تفيد نفس المعنى بالعبرية ولكن عندما نتكلم عن غله الإسلام نقول اسمه بالسريانية او بالعبرية الله


> { ان الله هي الكلمة الوحيدة العربية عند المسيحين المتحدثين بالعربية للدلالة علي الله الواحد}
> 
> لو أن الله ألهنا وعظيمنا لا تعبدوة فلاما لاتدعو أسمه {ألوهيم} في الترجمة العربية بدلا من الله الظاهر أنك لا تقرئ كتابك المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الجواب اظن الشباب سوف يجيبونه عني لأني مضيع النص الحرفي للفتوة والتشديد على اجبار المسيحيين بالترجمة بإيارد كلمة الله بدلاً من الوهيم

اما بشأن يسوع وعيسى فمئة مليون مرة صرنا عم نقول انو  انو عيسى بن مريم بنت عمران ليس يسوع بن مريم بنت يوسف
فالجد مختلف



> وهل قال المسيح إعبدونى قولا صريحا فى أى فقره من فقرات كتابك الذى تقدسه ؟


أتريد مناظرة بهذا ياأخ نور الدين


----------



## آريوس (8 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *لا تقلي انه قصدك عيسى المذكور بالقرأن؟*
> 
> *اذا كان هو, يبقى المسيحيين ما يعرفوش شخص اسمه عيسى بالكتاب المقدس*
> 
> ...


*
وفقا لقاموس سترونج
فانك تجد الاتي حول كلمة 
jesus
Ἰησοῦς
Iēsous
ee-ay-sooce'
Of Hebrew origin [H3091]; Jesus (that is, Jehoshua), the name of our Lord and two (three) other Israelites: - Jesus.

فيكون النطق "عيسوس"

وكما هو معروف ان حرفي الواو والسين في اللغة اليونانية تضاف دائما الى الاسماء....مثل "مارك" تكون " ماركوس"...وهناك امثلة كثيرة على ذلك
​
فنجد ان الاسم الصحيح هو " عيسى*"
.
.


----------



## ma7aba (8 سبتمبر 2006)

> يكون النطق "عيسوس"
> 
> وكما هو معروف ان حرفي الواو والسين في اللغة اليونانية تضاف دائما الى الاسماء....مثل "مارك" تكون " ماركوس"...وهناك امثلة كثيرة على ذلك
> 
> ...


جوابك خاطئ فكلمة ايسوس تعني المخلص فهل كلمة عيسى تعني المخلص 
ونقطة اخرة الموضوع ليس موضوع اسم فقط بل شخص كامل يسوع جده يدعى يوسف بن هالي وليس عنده اخوال بينما عيسى جده يدعى عمران وعنده خالان تم ذكر واحد منهم فقط هو هارون 
هل فهمت الفكرة اين تكمن


----------



## آريوس (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> جوابك خاطئ فكلمة ايسوس تعني المخلص فهل كلمة عيسى تعني المخلص
> ونقطة اخرة الموضوع ليس موضوع اسم فقط بل شخص كامل يسوع جده يدعى يوسف بن هالي وليس عنده اخوال بينما عيسى جده يدعى عمران وعنده خالان تم ذكر واحد منهم فقط هو هارون
> هل فهمت الفكرة اين تكمن


*
صديقي ليس انا من اقول بل قاموس سترونج

وكما بينت يكون الاسم الصحيح "عيسي"

ولا تنسى ان الاسماء يجب ان لا تترجم فان ترجمة ايسوس الى "يشوع"

ترجمة للمعنى ولكن اسم الشخص هو اسم علم ولا ينبغي ترجمته واظنك متفق معي

فلو كان شخص اسمه "ادريانوس"

فلا يجب ان انادي عليه بترجمة اسمه ولكن انادي عليه باسمه

وهذا قصدي ليس اكثر​*


----------



## نور الدين (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> *أتريد مناظرة بهذا ياأخ نور الدين*





*أستاذ محبه أنا فتحت موضوع آخر وهو "من الذى مات على الصليب"  وأنا لاأحب فتح موضوعين فى وقت واحد .*

*فإذا كان ممكن الرد فى إطار هذا الموضوع فمرحبا !! وإذا تعذر ذلك فسأفتح هذا الموضوع بعد أن أفرغ من موضوع " من الذى مات على الصليب "*


*فى إنتظار ردك إن أمكنك الرد فى إطار هذا الموضوع .*



*تحياتى *

​


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2006)

العاقب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> حقيقي أنا معجب بيك أوي ياروك عمال تتكلم بغير حساب
> 
> ربنا وربكم واحد يا خبير الأديان ولكننا موحدين وأنتم مثلثين


 
و هل انكرت ذلك؟
ربنا و الهنا هو اله الجميع

لكن الفرق فيما تعبد انت و فيما اعبد اننا, انا اعبد المسيح الاله فهل تعبد المسيح ايضا؟



> فكرتني بكلام عزت أندراوس الجاهل عندما قال مثل ماقلت
> 
> ألوهيم الأسم الألهي بالغة العبرية وما ترجمتة بالعربية ؟؟؟؟أليس الله عز وجل


 
انتبه لالفاظك!

و من انكر ان مرادف الوهيم في العربية هو الله؟

:dntknw:  

الاخ سألني من اعبد و انا اجبت بمصطلحات مسيحية لا اكثر و لا اقل


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *فمن هو المسيح ؟*​


​المسيح يسوع يختلف عن عيسى , فلا يوجد اي ذكر لعيسى في الكتاب المقدس​ 

*



وهل قال المسيح إعبدونى قولا صريحا فى أى فقره من فقرات كتابك الذى تقدسه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*موضوع مناقش سابقا في موضوع مستقل اسمه هل قال المسيح*​ 
*



وماذا سيحدث لو لم أعبده ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



وهل قال المسيح قولا صريحا فى أى فقره من فقرات كتابك الذى تقدسه ما هو مصير وعقاب من يعرض عن عبادته ؟؟؟​ 

أرجو الإجابه الموثقه بدليل صريح واضح من كتابك وصميم عقيدتك .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​اطرح اسئلتك في موضوع جديد و بلاش تشتتنا الموضوع هذا​*​​​


----------



## هانى سليم (8 سبتمبر 2006)

انا احب اسجل كلمة ياعبد الرحمان حاول تقراء شوية للثقافة العامة المسيح حمل خطية ادم ولاكن  دة مش معنة انة قلنا اغلط وانا اغفر المغفرة ممكن تكون موجودة ولكن يسبقها انك تعترف بالخطية وتتوب عنها والاعتراف دة مش هيكون لواحد صحبك ولكن يكون لحد مخصص لكدة يمكن كدة تكون فهمت ممكن اسالك سوال ولا بلش عشان انتو بتزعلو


----------



## ma7aba (10 سبتمبر 2006)

> صديقي ليس انا من اقول بل قاموس سترونج
> 
> وكما بينت يكون الاسم الصحيح "عيسي"
> 
> ولا تنسى ان الاسماء يجب ان لا تترجم فان ترجمة ايسوس الى "يشوع"


ياحبيبي معنى كلمة إيسوس باليونانية هي المخلص
ومعنى كلمة يشوع بالعبرية المخلص 
فهل معنى كلمة عيسى المخلص بالعربية


----------



## القديس الأخير (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*للأسف اشوف الأخوة بينهم حساسية مفرطة *
*يقصد منها اثارة غضب الطرف الاخر وهي من الطرفين طبعا ان هذا شيء غير جيد *
*ولكن انا اقول ان لكل شخص سواء كان مسيحي او مسلم اعتقادات خاصة ومراسيم وطقوس *
*خاصة فرضتها التربية  او التعاليم وهي مايسمى عندنا نحن المسلمين بالعرف اي المتعارف عند الناس ومسالة طلب المغفرة من الاشخاص سوى كانوا بابوات او زعماء دينيين فهذا يرجع سببه الى الأعتقاد بأن الزعيم او البابا او القس باعتقاد الشخص هو اقرب منه لله او للرب فاعتقد ان الصحيح هو ان يطلب الشخص من الانسان القريب للرب او لله ان يدعو له بالمغفرة ونحن المسلمين مامورون بالدعاء للبعض فيمكن ان يكون الاخوة المسيحين ايضا كذلك ولكن من زواية اخرى فلا يوجد داعي للتحامل ولا يوجد داعي لمحاولة المس والتعريض بالطرف الاخر سواء كان مسلم او مسيحي والدين محبة ويسوع اوصانا بحب اعدائنا قبل اقربائنا ونبينا محمد اوصانا بحب الاخرين واحترامهم وقال الله تعالى مجده في القران الكريم ولتجدن اهل الكتاب اقرب مودة للذين امنوا اي انهم يحبوننا فلماذا لانحبهم وايضا قال الله في القران في مسالة معركة امبراطورية الروم مع الفرس الوثنيين في وقتها وعند ذلك يفرح المؤمنون اي نفرح بانتصار الروم على الفرس لأنهم اقرب ديانة لنا فهم يحبوننا ونحن نحبهم ونفرح لنصرهم على الوثنين فانصح الجميع سواء كانوا مسلمين او مسيحيين ان يحبوا بعض لان انبيائنا وصونا بكدا وعليه ان المحب لمن يحب لمطيع فما علينا الا نطع لكي نكسب رضا انبيائنا ومحبتهم *
*ارجو ان لايثير كلامي هذا الاخوة الاعزاء فالدين محبة والله محبة والسلام عليكم ولكم مني كل الحب *


----------



## حنيف مسلم (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*لقديس انت مسلم ولا مسيحي ، لا تحاول تلخبط الكلام ان كنت مسلم فكلامك خاطئ فلمسلمين يدعون الله تعالى وحده أن يغفر لهم و لا يدعون غيره ويسألونه أن يغفر لهم كما تقول ، والله تعالى قد أمر بدعائه بلا واسطه ( وقال ربكم ادعوني استجب لكم ) ولم يقل اسألوا فلان يدعوني حتى استجيب لكم ، وفرق كذلك بين من يسأل الدعاء من الصالحين -مع أنه ليس الاصل المفترض- وطبعا هذا السؤال يكون من شخص يستحق أن يسأل بأن يقول " أدع الله أن يغفر لي" وهو في نفس الوقت لا يتكل على هذه الدعوة فإنها ليست مضمونة الإجابه بل الأقرب والأصل أن يدعوا هو بنفسه لأن الله أمر بذلك ، كذلك هو عندما يدعوا فإنه يدعوا الله بينما غيره يدعوا المسيح وهناك فرق كبير جدا ، فلا تحاول خلط الأوراق ، فإن كنت مسلم وتقول هذا الكلام ( ولا أظنك كذلك) فتب عما تقول وإن كنت مسيحي فأقول تكلم بلسان حالك ولا تعبر عن المسلمين فهم أعرف بدينهم فالإيمان بنبوة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام يقضي الإيمان بالله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد وملائكته وكتبه ورسله - ومنهم المسيح- واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره *
*فلا تحاول أن تلبس علينا بمثل هذه الحيل ، فالمسلمين أعرف بدينهم من أن يخدعون بمثل كلامك*
*كذلك إذا أردت أن تحتال مره أخرى ففكر في طريقه ذكيه غير هذه الطريقه وتكلم بلسان واحد ولا تقل* " *وهي مايسمى عندنا نحن المسلمين بالعرف " ثم بعد ذلك "اوصانا بحب اعدائنا قبل اقربائنا ونبينا محمد اوصانا بحب الاخرين واحترامهم" *

*كذلك مما يدل على جهلك وأنك مفتري أنه لاتوجد في القرآن الكريم هذه الآيات التي ذكرت*
* ( ولتجدن اهل الكتاب اقرب مودة للذين امنوا) *

*   (وعند ذلك يفرح المؤمنون ) *

* ما هذه اللغه الركيكة، الظاهر أنك لا تحسن حتى اللغة العربية! * 

*فالقرآن الكريم نزل بلسان عربي مبين تعجز أنت ومن في الدنيا كلها من أن تأتوا بآيه واحده من مثله ، فهو معجز في ألفاظه ومعانيه وهو محفوظ بحفظ الله تعالى في صدور المؤمنين ولا تستطيع أنت وأمثالك تحريفه كما حرف بعضهم  كتابك*
*واذكر تصويب الآيات حتى أبين جهلك*

*قال تعالى*
لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ قَالُوَاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ
وليست عبارتك الركيكة

وقال تعالى
*الم **

** غُلِبَتِ الرُّومُ **

** فِي أَدْنَى الْأَرْضِ وَهُم مِّن بَعْدِ غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ **

** فِي بِضْعِ سِنِينَ لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن بَعْدُ وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ **

** بِنَصْرِ اللَّهِ يَنصُرُ مَن يَشَاء وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ* 

فلا تلبس على الناس ، فهناك فرق بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اوصى بالبراءه من المشركين أي من اعتقادهم وهذا لا يمنع من دعوتهم ومحاورتهم مع التزام الأدب والإحترام ، ولكنهم ليسو مثل المسلمين.


----------



## استفانوس (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الى العزيز القديس الاخير
مشكور لاجل التنبيه بعدم الاساءة
ولكن الموضوع له تشعبات كبيرة وكثيرة والمشكلة في العرف او المتعارف
ولكن اخوتنا المسلمين عندهم هذه التسميات سنة والسنة هي حياة محمد فمنهم من يقتدون بها وهو في مكة ومنهم من يقتدون بها وهو في المدينة
وفي الحقيقة صرنا في حيرة من امرهم فنسال بالشرق فياتي الجواب بالغرب
وناتي بحديث فياتونا بحديث عكس ذلك ويقولو الديث ليس بصحيح
مشكلة وايه مشكلة


----------



## القديس الأخير (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*الى حنيف*



حنيف مسلم قال:


> *لقديس انت مسلم ولا مسيحي ، لا تحاول تلخبط الكلام ان كنت مسلم فكلامك خاطئ فلمسلمين يدعون الله تعالى وحده أن يغفر لهم و لا يدعون غيره ويسألونه أن يغفر لهم كما تقول ، والله تعالى قد أمر بدعائه بلا واسطه ( وقال ربكم ادعوني استجب لكم ) ولم يقل اسألوا فلان يدعوني حتى استجيب لكم ، وفرق كذلك بين من يسأل الدعاء من الصالحين -مع أنه ليس الاصل المفترض- وطبعا هذا السؤال يكون من شخص يستحق أن يسأل بأن يقول " أدع الله أن يغفر لي" وهو في نفس الوقت لا يتكل على هذه الدعوة فإنها ليست مضمونة الإجابه بل الأقرب والأصل أن يدعوا هو بنفسه لأن الله أمر بذلك ، كذلك هو عندما يدعوا فإنه يدعوا الله بينما غيره يدعوا المسيح وهناك فرق كبير جدا ، فلا تحاول خلط الأوراق ، فإن كنت مسلم وتقول هذا الكلام ( ولا أظنك كذلك) فتب عما تقول وإن كنت مسيحي فأقول تكلم بلسان حالك ولا تعبر عن المسلمين فهم أعرف بدينهم فالإيمان بنبوة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام يقضي الإيمان بالله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد وملائكته وكتبه ورسله - ومنهم المسيح- واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره *
> *فلا تحاول أن تلبس علينا بمثل هذه الحيل ، فالمسلمين أعرف بدينهم من أن يخدعون بمثل كلامك*
> *كذلك إذا أردت أن تحتال مره أخرى ففكر في طريقه ذكيه غير هذه الطريقه وتكلم بلسان واحد ولا تقل* " *وهي مايسمى عندنا نحن المسلمين بالعرف " ثم بعد ذلك "اوصانا بحب اعدائنا قبل اقربائنا ونبينا محمد اوصانا بحب الاخرين واحترامهم" *
> 
> ...


 

*السلام عليكم  اخ حنيف *
*اولا وجوابا على سؤالك هل انا مسلم او مسيحي فاعلم اني مسلم ومن شيعة أهل البيت عليهم السلام هذا اولا.*
*وأما قولك أن المسلمين يدعون الله فليس لي خلاف معك ولكن يوجد من المسلمين الكثير ممن يتشفعون بالاولياء والصالحين ويسالونهم الشفاعة عند الله كطلب الحوائج او طلب المغفرة وقولك ان الله امر بدعائه فنعم واضيف لك ايضا انه قال وابتغوا الى الله الوسيلة ونحن مثلا الشيعة وسيلتنا الى الله هو الرسول الكريم والأئمة الطاهرين من ولده من اهل البيت وانت تعلمهم جيدا واني اعرف انك كافر بهم .*
*واما قولك انها ليست اصل وان يكن فانها مشروعة وقولك هذا هو اقرار واما قولك انها غير مضمونة فهو خلاف حديث النبي دعاء المؤمن للمؤمن بظهر الغيب مستجاب وطلب المغفرة لاي شخص هو دعاء بحد ذاته . اما ماذكرت من مسالة اني احتال فيشهد الله اني مسلم شيعي مؤمن موحد والحمد لله وكان قصدي هو التوضيح فكلامي كان للمسيحيين والمسلمين معاً . واما بخصوص الآيات فأنا ذكرتها بالمعنى لا اكثر وهذا من الناحية الشرعية جائز ولاباس به وكان المفروض مني ان انبه لذلك لكني لم افعل وحقك علي .*
*واما قولك ركاكة فانا لااكتب لمستوى خاص وانما لكل المستويات واعتمد البساطة في كل حياتي *
*هذا ولك كل الاحترام واتمنى ان لااكون قد ضمنت قولي هذا مايسيء لمشاعرك *
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## استفانوس (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي العزيز القديس الاخير
لقد رأيت ان ضمن كلامك يستوجب علي لك بسؤال
وسوف اضعه تحت اسم 
ماتفسير هذه الكلمات عند اخواتنا الشيعه*


----------



## القديس الأخير (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي فريد لااعلم اين اجد سؤالك فانا لااحسن التنقل بين ابواب المنتدى فكلما جاءت لي رسالة على ايميل الياهو ارجع افتحها وارد من خلال الرابط اين وضعت سؤالك *


----------



## استفانوس (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ادخل الى حوار الديان
او المشاكات الجديدة


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*حنيف مسلم, الرجاء التخفيف من لهجتك, يعني يبقى الاخ مسلم و شيعي و سيتحق الاحترام لانه اخوك في الاسلام, ولا حتحلل دمه مثل ما فعل الملثم؟*

*خليك هادئ و مافي داعي للتعصب عزيزي*


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

_السلام على من اتبع الهدى_​ 
يا شباب الاسلام دين حق و المسيح لم يصلب
وهو ليس ابن الله​ 
ما فيه واحد مسيحي فيكم جابلي دليل ​ 
القرآن كتاب من 1400 سنة ولم يحرف فيه كلمة واحدة
و صارت محولات في تحريفه 
واللي حاول أسلم بعد ما عجز ​ 

هذي قصه عن الحاكم اللي بدأ في تحريف الأنجيل​ 
هذا الحاكم كان يحب الخمر و المعاصي ولم يكن ملتزم بأوامر الأنجيل
الحقيقي
ثم قام بدفع لمجموعه وضيعه في الكنيسه ليغيروا وليبدلوا و يحرفوا
الأناجيل في الوقت الحاضر تحتوي على قصص مضحكة و الفاظ
خادشه للحياء أخجل من ذكرها​ 
لو إن الأنجيل لم يحرف لآمنا فيه ​ 

اللهم ثبتنا على صراطك المستقيم 
ولا تجعلنا من المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين​


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

هاه مافيكم واحد شجاع يرد............ . بقولكم شي

تراني أنا أقسم بالله العظيم ولد في الـ14 من عمري ولا أحد فيكم قادر يرد على صبي مثلي

شفتوا أنكم مساكين هذا وانا في الـ14 منتوا قادرين تردوا 

ما أقدر أقول الى إن الاسلام ينتصر وسوف يظل ينتصر باذن الله


----------



## استفانوس (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشكلتك كبير جدا
اسمع يااخي ان ما لصقته هنا كله مردود عليه
لكن انت حتى ما لاصقته لم تقرأه
يلزمك الكثير الكثير
واذا احببت 
وليس عنك مال لاجل اقتناء كتب
فما عليك الا ان تكتب على الانترنيت
وسوف يقدم لك الآلف مولفة من الاجوبة
والآن ان ارشدك الى طريقة مختصرة
سلم قلبك لله ليجعل بداخلك نور واشراقة
فهو الصادق والكل كاذب *


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

أدري بيحذفون ماعندهم شي يقولونه تبغاهم يقعدون يتفرجون ويتفشلون أكيد بيحذفون الموضوع

أنا لأني بصراحة غاظب على اللي سبوا النبي صلى الله عليه 

و أنا ما أقدر أسكت على كلامهم


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ياخي هم ما احترموا أنفسهم لما سبوا نبينا علي الصلاة و السلام 

بعدين الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

لا لا أنا والله العظيم أني قريته كله بعدين حطيته

و أدري أنك ماراح تقراه كله لكن علشان غيرك يستفيد


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

عبدالرحمن99 قال:


> _السلام على من اتبع الهدى_​
> 
> يا شباب الاسلام دين حق و المسيح لم يصلب
> وهو ليس ابن الله​
> ...


 

*الاخ فلس بعد ما ردينا عليه بأربع صفحات ردود... ربنا ينور عقلك*


----------



## أبووليد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

طلعلي رد واحد بس في الصفحات الأربع كلها قاعد تتهرب وتقول مين قال


----------



## ma7aba (15 سبتمبر 2006)

> طلعلي رد واحد بس في الصفحات الأربع كلها قاعد تتهرب وتقول مين قال


أقرأ وبعدها تكلم


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

عبدالرحمن99 قال:


> هاه مافيكم واحد شجاع يرد............ . بقولكم شي
> 
> تراني أنا أقسم بالله العظيم ولد في الـ14 من عمري ولا أحد فيكم قادر يرد على صبي مثلي
> 
> ...


 
*14سنة ... لا عجب لماذا الحوار بهذا المستوى الطفولي...*


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *14سنة ... لا عجب لماذا الحوار بهذا المستوى الطفولي...*


 
هههههههههههههههههههه​ 
طيب مستوى طفولي ليش تتهربون من الاسئله اللي في اول صفحة​ 
هههههههههههههههههههه​ 
والله مفتخر جدا مستوى طفولي وعملت فيكم عمايل:t33:​


----------



## Michael (16 سبتمبر 2006)

حامل ذنوبنا لاجل خلاصنا 

وهو الذى بلا خطية

لان الرب لا يخطىء

اعتقد يا عيل انك تسكت وترد على الاسئلة المطروحة بمنتدى حوار الاديان 

الى ملان بالاسئلة التى بلا اجابة

واعتقد يا روك اننا نضيف العيل دة فى مجموعة الاطفال زى العضوة اياها


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> حامل ذنوبنا لاجل خلاصنا
> 
> وهو الذى بلا خطية
> 
> ...


 
_ماهي السئله التي بدون أجوبه اعطني منها وستجد الاجابه عندك خلال 10 دقائق او أقل باذن الله_​


----------



## Michael (16 سبتمبر 2006)

عندك منتدى حوار الاديان يا صغيرى اذهب لة وعلى مدى خمس صفحات ستجد مواضيع الردود بها صفر

تحياتى لك واتغطى كويس قبل النوم يا كتكوت


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

عبدالرحمن99 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> طيب مستوى طفولي ليش تتهربون من الاسئله اللي في اول صفحة​
> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 
يا خطير انت

تسألنا ليه نطلب الغفران من البابا و أنا سألتك من قال اننا نطلب المغفرة منه؟

نجن نطلب المغفرة من المسيح فقط فالكتاب المقدس يقول:

ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا

المهم الموضوع يقفل لان طارح الموضوع طفل لا يفهم شيئا

روح يا باين شوف ابوك مين, يمكن تطلع ابن المحلل :yahoo:


----------

